# 65 GTO Stainless Steel Rocker covers



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Prior to paint I also would like to dry fit my original stainless steel rocker covers and original brackets. I have to drill a few bracket mounting holes due to repairs. Have nothing to go by but assume the the last bracket closest to the front fender only mounts on the body, not fender. Need to know once the SS cover is mounted on the brackets is there a trick to pulling them off? As for the screw at either end, do they just bite into the body or do they have plastic anchors. Thanks


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hopefully your back screw hole is still there put it in 1st the front uses the plastic anchor which gives you a bit of adjustment. Remember rounded edge goes to the top flat side down, hey I have seen them upside down before! When rocker cover is on push down and pull out at the bottom together. Then lift it out and away. Good Luck Les


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

FNG69 said:


> Hopefully your back screw hole is still there put it in 1st the front uses the plastic anchor which gives you a bit of adjustment. *Remember rounded edge goes to the top flat side down, hey I have seen them upside down before! *When rocker cover is on push down and pull out at the bottom together. Then lift it out and away. Good Luck Les


No way!! I originally put them on that way then was politely told I had them upside down.


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

I agree with Rukee. The square edge goes on top. Thats the way I have always seen them.


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the help


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

6T5GOAT said:


> I agree with Rukee. The square edge goes on top. Thats the way I have always seen them.


my car is a 66 but the flat side was on top. my fender has a big rectangle hole that the plastic "anchor" snaps in but if you dont have this there is no reason you cant just drill a screw hole after everything else is in place.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Square edge rounded edge thick edge call anything you like anyway it's the top with the thin edge or the flat side to the bottom Yep, I can believe you put yours on upside down at one time Rudee!!!! LES


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey I'll admit, I'm not the brightest bulb on the shelf!!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

ok then is this right? seems like it fits the contours of the wheel wells


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Crustysack, That's a BIG 10 4 good buddy. Did you forget to put the wheel well trim on your Christmas list? LES


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

nope- I got it and then decided to leave it off, probably leaving the drip rail trim off also


----------

